Why much more articles about Haskell than popular ones like Java on HN? - turingbook
======
drallison
Haskell is much more interesting as a language than Java. And Haskell has its
supporters within the HN community who are willing to inform those unfamiliar
with the language.

------
probinso
Java is a supremely boring language, and was when it started. It is a pure
industry project, it will eventually go the way of COBOL; although interfacing
with it from other languages will become more common.

The most interesting part of java, was the JVM, which has been subject to
plenty of attention.

------
codygman
I think it's a few different reasons:

\- There is a lot about Java elsewhere

\- Java isn't so interesting and is probably used at a lot of HNers for work.

\- Java doesn't represent the future of programming to many, though it's
advances in tandem with keeping backwards compatibility are respectable.

